# License to carry



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I have a Pennsylvania License to carry firearms, a coworker of my wife's claims it is not the same as a concealed firearms license. So far I haven't been able to find it in writing but I've only looked in the pamphlets I got at the sheriff's office when I applied but they do not say concealed, they say license to carry. Can anybody clarify this for me or point me in the right direction.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

From what I read on handgunlaw.us it looks to be the same. Another thing is I'm very jealous of the restrictions (or lack thereof) in PA


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm sure a quick call to your local PD or the State Police will get you the correct answer. Legal advice obtained from the internet, no matter how well intentioned, may be wrong. Go to the source on issues that could land you in jail.


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

I know in Tennessee our carry permits are just that handgun carry permits. You can carry however you want if you have one. Concealed or out in the open, doesn't matter, it is up to the permit holder to choose how he or she carries.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

http://www.pafoa.org/law
This site for the PA gun laws has cleared up a couple of things including the rumor about the license being good for all of PA except Philadelphia. As far as the LTCF being the same as a CWP it says that in order to carry concealed you need the LTCF and that there is no law for open carry except for in a city of the first class (Philadelphia) in which case you need a LTCF.
It was also very interesting reading about the registration regulations. Anyway hope this helps anyone else with questions about Pennsylvania's gun laws.:smt1099


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I moved here from Idaho about 10 years ago and was pleasantly surprised with PA's gun laws. The only thing I wish was the same as Idaho- if you have a CWP you don't need the background check to purchase a handgun. Not that it matters much all they do is make a quick phone call which they do while you're filling out your paperwork and you walk out with a new gun.


----------

